# Aluminum, Acrylic, and a Homemade Clip



## bluwolf

A friend was giving me a hard time that I've never made my own clip. So I figured I'd give it a try. I said I didn't want to do aluminum again for awhile, somehow I sucked my self in with some ridiculous logic. I also can't decide whether I like it better with the aluminum on the bottom barrel or without. If I was to make it without I would taper the bottom barrel a little. Opinions? I'm still not sure I like it at all.


----------



## kirkfranks

That is really sweet.
I like it best with the Aluminum on the bottom.  Great job on the clip too.


----------



## Fat Boy

well if you do not like it  i will gladly take it off your hands!:biggrin:  great job and an awesome design. i need to give one of them a try soon.


----------



## alphageek

Although each way has its own 'draw', personally I like the way you have it setup in pic 2 (without the metal on the body), but I don't think the shape needs to change!


----------



## Lenny

bluwolf said:


> I'm still not sure I like it at all.


 

You gotta be kidding? 

THAT is one fantastic pen!  
I really like it!


----------



## skiprat

That is superb !!  :biggrin:

( keep the ally bottom, I say :wink: )


----------



## Mapster

There it is! The perfect combination of acrylic and aluminum. Looks great Mike and great job on the clip, looks pretty sweet. Definitely keep the aluminum on the bottom, balances it out a little more. Great job.


----------



## mredburn

Without the lower sleeve the pen body is Boooorrrriiing...  IF you  leave the sleeve off perhaps you could turn the body of the pen in a style similar to a chess piece like the bishop or pawn  etc.

This is not to say that this isnt a great design it really is.  I really like the strong color choice and the balance of color to aluminum.  

Really nice Pen Mike


----------



## MartinPens

I think it's great!  Definitely keep it with the aluminum on the body.  And put me on the list of people to send it to if you just can't bring yourself to keep it! : )

Your skill set is up there. I envy those who work with metal. Maybe some day.

Regards,

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Jim15

Awesome pen, I like the bottom with the metal.


----------



## wizard

Beautiful Pen !!! Very definitely with the aluminum on the bottom....Doc


----------



## Dalecamino

What's not to like ? The contrast is stunning. The design by itself is something I could never dream of doing. Outstanding pen Mike. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## glen r

Great use of color contrast.  Keep the aluminum on the bottom.


----------



## Akula

very nice concept

I think maybe too much aluminum...maybe cut the lower section with another opening to show off more of the acrylic


----------



## Akula

Akula said:


> very nice concept
> 
> I think maybe too much aluminum...maybe cut the lower section with another opening to show off more of the acrylic




ok, went back and looked at the last photo again...so I retract my comment on needing more acrylic 

Very nice


----------



## Gulfcoast

---- glad to see you have not lost your creative touch Mike --- definitely outstanding! ---- especially with the aluminum bottom.

  Joe


----------



## BSea

Add me to the list for "Keeping the Bottom".  That is a very nice pen.


----------



## BRobbins629

Either way its a great concept and design.  Personally I like it with the aluminum bottom.  Would also be great in brass and then plated in either silver or gold.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wiset1

I feel the same as the others...aluminum ON!  This is fantastic work and on a whole new level which will most likely drive other to try new stuff.  Again, amazing work!!!


----------



## IPD_Mr

Let me help you out here and see how big we can make your head.  :biggrin:

I had the photo up on my screen and asked Linda to come look.  The first words out of her mouth were, "Who Skippy?  That put you right up there with one of the most talented persons on IAP.  You should be quite proud of your creation.  Very well done.


----------



## PaulDoug

_I'd be plum happy with that either way.  Beautiful Pen. _


----------



## soligen

I Love it.  Keep the sleeve


----------



## johncrane

Mike!
That's a real Wow!! i'd keep the bottom on, the clip looks awesome too,is the final and clip one solid piece or a 2 piece outstanding work well done.


----------



## boxerman

One very sweet pen.


----------



## propencity

Awesome!  I definitely prefer the aluminum look for the lower barrel.  Man, I'm just shaking my head on some of the very creative work being produced here.  For some reason, the word "IronMan" (as in the movie) came to mind after seeing that pen.  Excellent work!


----------



## mtgrizzly52

Now that is the kind of pens I aspire to create some day. That is unbelievably beautiful. You must leave the aluminum on the lower half. I need to figure out how you did that, and not only make similar style pens, but I think that design would look fantastic on the custom fly rods I build!

I know, let me borrow your pen for a couple of lifetimes so I can get a pattern or two from it! :biggrin::biggrin:

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## crabcreekind

Thats so BA you should make more and sell them.


----------



## corian king

Beautiful Pen!! Great Work!!


----------



## nightowl

I also like it with the aluminum on the bottom.  I think it adds character and protection.


----------



## bluwolf

IPD_Mr said:


> Let me help you out here and see how big we can make your head. :biggrin:
> 
> I had the photo up on my screen and asked Linda to come look. The first words out of her mouth were, "Who Skippy? That put you right up there with one of the most talented persons on IAP. You should be quite proud of your creation. Very well done.


 
Thanks, I appreciate that. The difference is, Skip knows what he's doing:biggrin: I look at some of the stuff he does, pen and machinery-wise and it makes my brain hurt.

Mike


----------



## bluwolf

johncrane said:


> Mike!
> That's a real Wow!! i'd keep the bottom on, the clip looks awesome too,is the final and clip one solid piece or a 2 piece outstanding work well done.


 
Thanks, I thought the clip looked a little heavy but for the first one it was fine.The finial and clip are two pieces. The finial screws on and holds the clip in place.

Mike


----------



## bluwolf

propencity said:


> Awesome! I definitely prefer the aluminum look for the lower barrel. Man, I'm just shaking my head on some of the very creative work being produced here. For some reason, the word "IronMan" (as in the movie) came to mind after seeing that pen. Excellent work!


 
IronMan, funny, after I read that I saw the same thing...


----------



## Rick_G

That red and aluminum make a great colour combination.  Definitely keep the aluminum on the bottom.  A great looking pen.


----------



## jpick22

WOW! Mark really nailed it with the name "IRON MAN".  What a job you did on that one. Now, I'm actually motivated to get back to making a pen, after 3-years of PBO (Penmaking Burn Out).

In fact, I'm beginning to visualize it right now - and have already named it: It will be called, "GARBAGE MAN".  COMING SOON . . . . . . Really a great job Michael - congrats!

Jay


----------



## skiprat

Ah !!!!!!  My pen making hero returns!!!! At last!!!:biggrin:

Welcome back Mr Pickens. You have done your fair share of inspiring people over the years too!!:wink:


----------



## workinforwood

Pen looks super awesome, especially with aluminum on both sections. Can't however say I care for the kit finial and nib...especially the octagon style nib. You are well on your way to being a master of penmaking!


----------



## IPD_Mr

bluwolf said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you out here and see how big we can make your head. :biggrin:
> 
> I had the photo up on my screen and asked Linda to come look. The first words out of her mouth were, "Who Skippy? That put you right up there with one of the most talented persons on IAP. You should be quite proud of your creation. Very well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate that. The difference is, Skip knows what he's doing:biggrin: I look at some of the stuff he does, pen and machinery-wise and it makes my brain hurt.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

 
Now see nobody would have know that _*you felt*_ that you did not know what you are doing until you posted it.  I sure hope that you continue not knowing what you are doing and post more results.  It is creations like yours and Steven's that get people motivated and their creative juices flowing.


----------



## bluwolf

workinforwood said:


> Pen looks super awesome, especially with aluminum on both sections. Can't however say I care for the kit finial and nib...especially the octagon style nib. You are well on your way to being a master of penmaking!


 
Thanks, the whole excuse for making the pen was because I wanted (okay, I was provoked into) making my own clip. The rest of the pen was an afterthought. At this point I still wasn't sure I liked the pen and I wasn't happy with the nib I made on the last aluminum pen so I figured I'd cut my losses, finish the pen and get some opinions. I had the octagon nib so I figured what the heck. But your right, it's just so-so.

As for the finial, do you not care for it because you think it's a kit finial or because of the look of it? Because I made it. It's threaded underneath and that's what holds the clip onto the pen.

Mike


----------



## bluwolf

skiprat said:


> Ah !!!!!! My pen making hero returns!!!! At last!!!:biggrin:
> 
> Welcome back Mr Pickens. You have done your fair share of inspiring people over the years too!!:wink:


 
Hey! He was my hero first!!!:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat

Now Mike, if you hadn't 'hid' your identity, then everyone here would have known that you're a bit of a hero too.  I've made a pen or two that were based on your designs. So have others.  I also wouldn't have made the faux par that I did in a recent post of yours. :redface:

I remember seeing one of Jay's pens and thinking........one day, one day. 
I'm still thinking......one day, one day!!!!:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## jpick22

Skiprat:  Hey, my friend, that "one-day, One-day" has long ago, already "come and gone".  You're so far beyond anything I ever did, it's downright scarey!

I look at your pens now and it's me saying, "One-day", "One-day" . . . . . .and most likely, probably not!!!  First, I gotta remember how to turn this !*$!!x! lathe on!

Jay


----------



## jpick22

Michael:  After seeing your last three pens, I find myself saying "One-day","One-day" over your work too!  Maybe I should  re-think retirement . . . . . .again . . . .


----------



## skiprat

LOL, ok ok....we've each had and given each other a nicotine enema:biggrin::tongue:

.....time to makes some pens:wink:


----------



## workinforwood

No...there's nothing wrong with the finial. It's the picture or my eyes. When I looked at it, it looks like a gent top with a gold center and the gold center doesn't match anything on the pen at all.  Now that I look much closer, I can see that's just a lighting illusion, and it is just simple aluminum. Looks much better. It's beautiful work.


----------



## MorganGrafixx

Every so often, I come on here and get to see a pen that I can't form words for. A pen that re-ignites the creative spirit in me. This is one of those. Truly a masterpiece.


----------



## jeff

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## johncrane

Congrats! on the front page Mike!


----------



## bluwolf

Wow. Thank you, I appreciate that.


----------



## Stick Rounder

WOW!  Great looking pen and clip. Congrats on the cover photo.


----------



## leehljp

Great, Great, Great! That is beautiful! Love the clip!


----------



## ldb2000

WOW .... I'm totally awestruck !!!!!!!! Three of the most awesome Penmakers , my Top Three penmaking Heros posting in one thread !!!! I have stolen ..... errr ..... Learned soooo much from you three . I have spent hours and hours looking at your galleries in the Guild .

Michael , Your Aluminum work has inspired me to use this material for a number of my pens . This pen is another example of your Amazing work . I like the Aluminum on both barrels best and that clip is totally awesome , I love the concept !!! 
It also looks fantastic on the front page !!!

Jay , Your designs have had the biggest impact on my pens and I hope to one day be able to produce a pen that will be up to your standards of excellence !!!

Steven , You know how I feel about you and your wonders . You have inspired me to push my abilities to their very limits !!!


----------



## MarkD

That's one awesome pen!


----------



## bigeddy

Really awesome pen... I'd sure like to see a video of you making it from start to finish... I'm a newbie turner and need more ideas as which way to go in my pen making. I do like the aluminum on the bottom also.


----------



## OLDMAN5050

I wish I could that, love it


----------



## Rick P

That is an awesome pen! Really like the aluminum on top AND bottom tubes!


----------



## maxman400

I REALLY like it the best with the aluminum on, it is Absolutely Stunning. Congrats on the cover page also.


----------



## kronewi

I love it with the bottom in place. I say leave it on the pen.

Beautiful work!

-Kevin


----------



## WoodenWhatknots

Looks great!  Definitely keep the aluminum on the bottom.


----------



## DurocShark

Congrats on making the front page!!!


----------



## cnirenberg

Mike,
Congratulations on the front page!  I have been slammed at work and haven't been able to log on for any length of time.  That is a spectacular looking pen.  I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Drstrangefart

The aluminum on the bottom is what I call the difference between a Dodge Charger and a Lamborghini Diablo. Keep. The. Aluminum.


----------



## Pete275

One word, Beautiful. Keep the aluminum on the bottom. Very inspirational. Congratulations on a well deserved front page.

Wayne


----------



## DKF

That has to be one of the most beautiful pens around!  NIce job....


----------



## magpens

I like the Alum bottom with the peek-a-boo slot.

Now tell me where I can buy this kit ...   ... I wanna try one !!


----------



## magpens

I like the Alum bottom with the peek-a-boo slots.

Now I want to know where I can buy this kit ...  ... I wanna try one !!


----------



## Seagull38

Mike, what a beautiful job ! Did you start with aluminum tubing ? How did you work it ? I built and fly an airplane I made out of aluminum, but there is nowhere near the detail your pen has!


----------



## Pen&FishingCT

i had to scream. wao. very nice pen


----------



## bluwolf

Seagull38 said:


> Mike, what a beautiful job ! Did you start with aluminum tubing ? How did you work it ? I built and fly an airplane I made out of aluminum, but there is nowhere near the detail your pen has!


 
If you built and flew an airplane, and are here to talk about it, I'm sure there is plenty of detail in it:biggrin:

Tubing would have been the way to go but I didn't have any. I just turned the rod down to the diameter I wanted then drilled it out.


----------



## AlanHil

It looks like a vial of "red matter" from a Star Trek movie. I would love to see how you made the cap and clip. I assume you did it on a metal lathe. Very nice.


----------



## jlord

Nice pen. I like the look with the aluminum on the bottom.


----------



## Tanner

That's some talent on display there.  Great job on the entire pen!  Makes me feel like a beginner.


----------



## thuffines

*Pen looks great*

I like that design with the aluminum on the lower portion of the pen. Great looking pen


----------



## denisz

*Aluminum Pen*

Gorgeous pen.   Keep the aluminum on the bottom.  It adds symmetry and balance to the pen.


----------



## RickLong

Very Nice! I like it a lot!


----------



## ohiococonut

For someone that didn't want to turn aluminum again I think you outdid yourself and absolutely nailed this one! That's a one of a kind that I would not let go of, ever. I just wish I had half the creative imagination some of you do.


----------



## Katsin

Nice


----------

